# shrimp noob need help



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

i shouldnt have but i did  i sorta regret it now as i have added 50 rcs to my community tank and then later i found one of my sunkist shrimp ripped to pieces. But in my defense i think he was sick as i think he was one of the ten shrimp i got that turned very pale and became lethargic unlike the other 8 sunkist i have. The rcs i got were quite small too, as the ad said 1/2' but most are quite small about 1/4 size only but my question is if they dont get all eaten up soon how would i feed my rcs? the tank i have them in is 4ft long. do i have to place food in multiple spots for them? 

The sunkist i had were only 1.5 weeks old and i have not fed them at all yet either. i tried to sink my spinach but only the ramhorns came for it. so i chucked it out after 10 mins. Shrimp noob in need of serious help please.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

If you were thinking that the cherries attacked your sunkist shrimp, then you needn't worry. RCS are completely peaceful. Your sunkist probably died on its own, and the cherries were just "cleaning up".

You don't really need to feed RCS. They will eat whatever leftovers you feed your fish. They will also subsist quite well on algae in the tank.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Shrimps don't eat healthy shrimps, they might attack freshly molted ones but that is normal. If the shrimp got eaten 99% it was dying.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

no only his legs, eyes, whiskers and tail was eaten. could have been my fish right? this was an adult sunkist so only the body was left. cardinal tetras, wcmm and glowlight rasboras could have made quick work of him. weird thing is it was under a piece of driftwood arc where very little fish explore.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds like the fish to me. Fish can fine with shrimp for weeks, months, years, until they realize they are tasty.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

oh noooo  guess ill have to pray my shrimp survive boo urns.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I recently added fish to my 55g tank which was a shrimp tank. in less then 24hrs 1/2 my cherry shrimp population was decimated. This resulted in me setting up a temporary 3g tanks to rescue the remaining shrimp until I get my hands on a 10g.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Ischemia said:


> I recently added fish to my 55g tank which was a shrimp tank. in less then 24hrs 1/2 my cherry shrimp population was decimated. This resulted in me setting up a temporary 3g tanks to rescue the remaining shrimp until I get my hands on a 10g.


Your fish's skill to hunt for shrimps will improve very quickly. If you tank was smaller and less planted, I'm pretty sure you'd have had lost most of the shrimps already.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've kept 30+ tetras and guppies in a 20 gallon with tons of cherry shrimps. Perhaps you guys just don't have enough plant cover?

I doubt it's your fish that ate the shrimp. Fish tend to eat shrimps whole, they don't chew and spit out half a body.

*I'm assuming here that you guys aren't keeping shrimp with fishes bigger than a guppy. Otherwise, the shrimps are goners.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I put female betta in the tank and they made quick meals of the poor cherries


----------

